# Hi, I'm New



## Razor (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've been looking for yet another online community to kill time with and since I enjoy reading and writing, this place looks like just the ticket.

I've been making up stories since I could talk, but I actually do very little writing. I can have trouble putting my thoughts into words sometimes, unless I'm writing an essay or something.

Hopefully being a member here will help me to write more. I think I can tell a story pretty well, I just have issues with things like dialogue.

Thanks for reading,

Razor


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Razor. Being with fellow writers and interacting with them will definitely improve your writing. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll be surprised if you haven't improved dramatically in a few months' time. My punctuation was pretty shaky when I first joined up, and simply being around people who used it correctly annihilated my bad habits relatively quickly. I'm still ironing them out but . . . well, it's a lot better. I don't think you'll have many problems learning how to transpose your thoughts onto paper more easily.

A lot of people seem to have trouble with dialogue, but I'm sure you'll master it eventually. Anyway, I look forward to seeing your stuff.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 31, 2011)

Razor said:


> I think I can tell a story pretty well, I just have issues with things like dialogue.



Welcome Razor...  I have the same problem.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Gumby (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Razor, welcome to the site.


----------



## Niklas (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome, have some cake and ice cream


----------



## Jinxi (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome to WF Razor :hi:


----------

